# Have you read the site Guidelines?



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Feb 2009)

Pretty straight forward just answer Yes or No. Comments are not required.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Feb 2009)

And for reference, here are the Milnet.ca Conduct Guidelines.


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Aug 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Pretty straight forward just answer Yes or No. _Comments are not required._



(Emphasis added)


Some posts on this thread have been deleted.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Greymatters (31 Aug 2009)

Can a DS explain a new symbol I saw on this forum?  

It was a red triangle with the word 'muted' beside it...


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Aug 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Can a DS explain a new symbol I saw on this forum?
> 
> It was a red triangle with the word 'muted' beside it...



In mid-July, Mike implemented a software feature which was either a result of the latest upgrade, or a previously unimplemented feature, or one he wrote himself (I'm not sure which).

It's a "parallel, but not equivalent" form of our current warning system.  An outline of how it works, as explained to the mods by Mike, follows:



> Other notes:
> 
> 
> After a user hits 10% warning level, their posts will be moderated. I.E. we have to approve them before they will be visible.
> ...



We (the DS) are still unfamiliar with it, and it remains "experimental", and exists alongside the current system (verbal, recorded,C&P, Banned).

Some of us (including myself) have used it a time or two - just to get the "feel of it", if you will.  As we become more familiar with it,  you may see more of those "muted" icons.

Hopefully, that helped somewhat - personally, I remain somewhat "fuzzy" regarding its' utility - but will continue to "play" with it, rather than issuing a Verbal or RW, in the less serious cases.


Roy


----------



## Greymatters (31 Aug 2009)

That helps, thanks.


----------



## MARS (31 Aug 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Aug 2009)

I think I may have asked this question before, but:

Is there some way that one could link reading the guidelines to registration? I.E. you cannot complete your registration until you have read the site guidelines?

I know there is no way *make* someone read anything, but I have noted that some software actually requires one to scroll through e.g. the licence agreement before one can finish the installation. Could we not have the same sort of thing here?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2009)

Edward,

It's a good idea... in fact new members are already required to accept the legal terms before their registration can be finished, so the technology is there. The problem is as you stated; there's no guarantee users will actually read them. Plus, piggybacking on top of the legal terms means you would have to accept two screens of information, at which point the 'hoops' become significant, at least to your average Internet user.


----------



## GAP (31 Aug 2009)

Simply put checkboxes before each point of the guidelines...the next one does not show up until the checkbox is ticked...that way they go through them point by point and have shown that they have supposedly read them.....there's no perfect way, but it does emphasize that the site requires you to be aware of them....


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Aug 2009)

I like GAP's idea but if that's too hard could you combine the legal and conduct guidelines into a single, albeit two part, document that must be "accepted" before registration can be completed?


----------

